# Eclipse 3.3.2 Codeerweiterung



## Guest (28. Apr 2008)

Hallo,
habe mir Eclipse 3.3.2 draufgemacht, aber irgendwie funktioniert die automatische Coderergänzung nicht mehr, wie bei 3.3.0.
Lässt sich da etws machen, oder muss ich wieder downgraden?
Gibt es einen Menüpunkt?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2008)

Was ist denn konkret das Problem?


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2008)

Ich brauche ein funktionierendes Eclipse, das wenn ich einen Punkt mache, mir sofort die möglichen Erweiterungen vorschlägt.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2008)

Und derzeit passiert... was?
Wenn gar nichts mehr kommt, schau mal hier:
Preferences > Java > Editor > Content Assist > Advanced 
Oder versuch ein eclipse -clean


----------

